# audio en aplicaciones con pulseaudio

## johpunk

bueno, decidí instalar pulseaudio y al parecer iba todo bien hasta que me di cuenta que si por ejemplo quiero reproducir musica a la hora de jugar wesnoth o cualquier otro, pues el juego se queda mudo y si primero ejecuto el juego y luego la musica, el reproductor se pone en pause hasta que no cierre el juego, intente ver un video cualquiera en youtube y reproducir musica al mismo tiempo y pasa lo mismo hasta que no cierre uno el otro no tendra audio. cosa que no me pasaba cuando tenia alsa. nose si sea algun problema de configuracion. puse en el make.conf la USE pulseaudio y luego ejecute un emerge -uavDN world. alsa-plugins esta compilado con pulseaudio. tengo entendido que al activar esta USE en alsa-plugins no es necesario crear los ficheros asound.conf o asoundrc y meterles algun tipo de configuracion, aun asi puse esto en el asoundrc y asound.conf pero no funciono

 *Quote:*   

> pcm.pulse {
> 
>     type pulse
> 
> }
> ...

 

el mpd.conf lo deje así

 *Quote:*   

> audio_output {                                                                                          
> 
>         type            "pulse"                                                                         
> 
>         name            "My Pulse Output"                                                               
> ...

 

también agrege mi usuario y el usuario mpd a los grupos pulse y pulse-access

alguna idea de como solucionar esto?   :Idea: 

----------

## Arctic

Has probado a emerger alsa-plugins con la USE "pulseadio" activada ????? 

Salu2

----------

## johpunk

 *Arctic wrote:*   

> Has probado a emerger alsa-plugins con la USE "pulseadio" activada ????? 
> 
> Salu2

 

por supuesto.

 *Quote:*   

> [ebuild   R    ] media-plugins/alsa-plugins-1.0.25-r1  USE="pulseaudio -debug -ffmpeg -jack -libsamplerate -speex" 0 kB

 

hace un rato estaba escuchando radio desde mplayer2 y me dio por probar reproduciendo un video cualquiera en youtube y ahí si obtuve el audio de las 2 cosas al mismo tiempo sin problemas.

----------

## Arctic

 *johpunk wrote:*   

>  *Arctic wrote:*   Has probado a emerger alsa-plugins con la USE "pulseadio" activada ????? 
> 
> Salu2 
> 
> por supuesto.
> ...

 

En teoría las únicas aplicaciones que debería mezclar son las que tienen la USE "pulseaudio" disponible , por ejemplo chromium la tiene deshabilitada.Si activas alsa-plugins puedes generar mas problemas que los que solucionas ya que fuerza a que las aplicaciones carentes de pulseaudio pasen atraves de este , en le caso de chromium esto provoca ruidos en las reproduciones flash (creo que no se puede habilitar la flag) , en el caso de juegos el audio se queda mudo , deshabilitandola las aplicaciones que no tengan pulseadio usan alsa normalmente sin problema alguno.La wiki de gentoo recomienda activarla yo desde luego no la activo por lo comentado previamente.

Mplayer2 (yo uso el 1 ) tiene salida pulseaudio (supongo que la has activado) para obtener ese resultado , vlc lo mismo .....  deberian mezclar correctamente , lo de tener una tarjeta virtualizada yo aún no tengo tan claro las ventajas del modo que actualmente esta implementado ,sobre todo en ecualizacion, el ecualizador de alsa va bastente bien para usarlo de modo general en los programas carentes de ecualizador , pero se supone que pulseaudio deberia ser capaz de ecualizar cada programa independientemente cosa que no ocurre .......... 

Salu2

----------

## johpunk

claro, al poner pulseaudio en el make.conf se reinstalo las aplicaciones que tienen esta USE. chromium no lo uso, por ahora estoy usando google-chrome. con firefox me pasa lo mismo. mplayer2 es el fork de mplayer el cual tambien posee la USE pulseaudio y por supuesto esta activada. no tengo idea porque me esta sucediendo esto. revise varias veces la wiki de gentoo y consultando en google pero no doy con la solucion

----------

## Arctic

 *johpunk wrote:*   

> claro, al poner pulseaudio en el make.conf se reinstalo las aplicaciones que tienen esta USE. chromium no lo uso, por ahora estoy usando google-chrome. con firefox me pasa lo mismo. mplayer2 es el fork de mplayer el cual tambien posee la USE pulseaudio y por supuesto esta activada. no tengo idea porque me esta sucediendo esto. revise varias veces la wiki de gentoo y consultando en google pero no doy con la solucion

 

El wiki de gentoo es orientativo ,pero tiene algunos dotos erroneos o desactaulizados en diversos articulos, que version de gnome usas ?????

----------

## johpunk

tienes razón con eso del wiki. hay como 3 versiones diferentes que explican lo de pulseaudio. no uso gnome. uso i3 improved y xfce que lo instale hace poco solo por probar que tal va hoy en dia

----------

## Arctic

Habia leido que pulseaudio en la version 2.0 que se instala con gnome 3 mejoraba bastante, de echo acabo de instalarla en otro equipo y mezcla perfectamente cualquier aplicacion.Prueba a actualizar aunque esta en la rama ~

Salu2

----------

## johpunk

tengo instalada la version 2.0-r2 trate descomentando estas 2 lineas en  /etc/pulse/default.pa 

 *Quote:*   

> load-module module-alsa-sink
> 
> load-module module-alsa-source device=hw:1,0

 

y en load-module module-alsa-source device quitar 1,0 y dejar solo el numero 0. con eso ya puedo tener 2 audios al mismo tiempo pero se empieza a oír feo como robotizado y al poco tiempo se normaliza, pero vuelve aparecer el problema cuando en /etc/pulse/daemon.cof activo las opciones

 *Quote:*   

> default-sample-rate = 44100
> 
> default-sample-channels = 3

 

que será lo que me hace falta?

----------

## Arctic

 *johpunk wrote:*   

> tengo instalada la version 2.0-r2 trate descomentando estas 2 lineas en  /etc/pulse/default.pa 
> 
>  *Quote:*   load-module module-alsa-sink
> 
> load-module module-alsa-source device=hw:1,0 
> ...

 

Me alegro que lo hayas solucionado, pero en pulseaudio 2 funciona correctamente sin activar esos modulos.

Salu2

----------

## johpunk

 *Arctic wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Me alegro que lo hayas solucionado, pero en pulseaudio 2 funciona correctamente sin activar esos modulos.
> 
> Salu2

 

rectifico. en /etc/pulse/default.pa deje estas 2 lineas asi

 *Quote:*   

> load-module module-alsa-sink device=hw:0
> 
> load-module module-alsa-source device=hw:0

 

es raro que tenga que activar esas 2 opciones para que todo funcionara bien. y otro detalle es que no puedo activar nada en /etc/pulse/daemon.conf  porque se vuelve a dañar todo. gracias por todo

----------

## Arctic

Pues añado unas notas sobre pulseaudio, que como bien dicen ocasiona mas problemas que los que resuelve:

Con VLC es imposible reproducir sonido DTS de 24 bits sin que distorsione , si usamos el plugin alsa veremos que tendremos un lag horroroso con lo cual el comodin en alsaplugin en este caso no nos va a salvar del problema, para solucionarlo tendremos que emerge las ultimas librerias  de alsa (alsalib y alsa-plugin) ya que en concreto estas versiones añaden soporte de 24 bits a pulseaudio, depues tendremos que inciar VLC con el siguiente comando:

```
vlc --codec avcodec
```

o si quereis ejecutar vlc sin añadir ningun tag adiconal , deshabilita la USE="-dts" del ebuild .

.

Salu2

----------

